# Help, dismantle brake booster!?



## PULSSSAR (Jul 9, 2002)

I've removed the brake booster off my firewall, and also removed the abs, brake lines, blah blah.. anyway I have a question.

can the brake booster be dismantled? It looks well sealed up.

Might sound crazy / stupid, I'm ready for the flames and stupid comments, but I want to chrome the brake booster. And it cant be chromed as-is off the car.

Also what about the ABS gear? can it be dismantled, am I insane?

Thanks.


----------



## PULSSSAR (Jul 9, 2002)

does ANY1 know anything about the vac booster on the firewall at all?

*sigh*


----------



## PULSSSAR (Jul 9, 2002)

*bump* again...


----------



## MyHooptieSpecV (Mar 31, 2004)

I wouldn't try taking the brake booster apart, they need all kinds of special tools that only shops and garages usually have. You could possibly take it somewhere and have them disassemble it, or just mask it off real good and paint it a color to match your engine bay scheme. Perhaps you could also have it powdercoated. When they powdercoat, they spray it on similar to paint, and then bake it on. They might be able to powdercoat it easier than it is to chrome it, I don't really know though, I don't have much experience in that field. 

As for the ABS System, the only component I know of that could possibly be removed for "dress-up" purposes would be the actuator, although I'm sure it is is much like the brake booster in its awkwardness to be chrome plated, ect. But you'd have to make that decision for yourself. Good luck with all the work and be careful when messing with the brakes, you wanna make sure you reconnect everything correctly as to not let all that hard work end up as a smoking heap on the side of the road somewhere. Peace.
-Jonathan


----------



## extech (Mar 17, 2004)

PULSSSAR said:


> I've removed the brake booster off my firewall, and also removed the abs, brake lines, blah blah.. anyway I have a question.
> 
> can the brake booster be dismantled? It looks well sealed up.
> 
> ...


brake booster will come apart, however bear in mind that there is a very heavy spring inside, so when it comes apart be careful. As for abs, you are asking for trouble when trying to disassemble any of the components. Number one, if you screw up, parts are very expensive. I serviced a eagle premier back in 89 and the parts, including the pressure resovoir and pump, were over 2500.00 and that was 5 years ago. guess what they would be now. My advise is to find and good shadetree mechanic near you and get a reading from him.


----------

